# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  فتح شوارع ورخصةتسوير

## شدا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد:

شريت قطعة ارض(منحةسامية) في مخطط معتمدوافرغت باسمي من كتابة العدل..طلبت من البلدية تحديد الشوارع وفتحهاومن ثم اعطائي رخصة تسوير ولي الان سنوات لم أ ُعط بحجة ان فيها دعوى
ومن كيل في وكيل في وكيل عن المدعي للاستيلاء على ارضي والبلدية لاتلبي طلبي ولم تاخذ عليهم التعهدبتعويضي في اتعابي وتعطيل استثماري لارضي وهاانافي دوامة وهم في مراقبتي وتطفيشي ....
طبعا ليس وحدي بل جـُلّ المخطط إلم يكن كله يقولون عليه تلك الدعوى وبعض القطع فتحت لها الشوارع وبنو عليها بعد جهدجهيد ومن دفع للمدعي مبلغا من المال مـُنح الرخصة وجميع طلباته...
ما العمل وفقكم الله لاسيما انني لم ادفع للمدعي ماطلبه مني وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## شدا

[gdwl] [/gdwl][gdwl][/gdwl][gdwl]
[align=center]
ذرة حظ ولاقنطارشجاعة.
معاك حظ والا أرقد.
[/align]
حتى هنا ماأحدرد عليّ
[/gdwl]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أين تقع هذه الأرض ؟؟
بمعنى فى أى دولة كى أبحث فى قوانين هذه الدولة حتى أجد لكى حل....

----------


## المحامي المتفائل

[align=justify] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
بإطلاعي على قضيتك والمقتبس من سردك للقضية انها واقعة في المملكة العربية السعودية واجابتي على هذه القضية تنحصر على ماهو مطبيق في المملكة 
القضية جدا سهلة والواضح انك بذلت جهد ووقت في غير محله اي ان هناك دوائر اختصاص لحل هذه المشكلة فما دام بين يديك وثيقة تملك ثابتة على الوجه القطعي الثبوتي لهذه الارض سائلاً الله ان يبارك لك فيها أولاً . فأما من ناحية فتح الشوارع فهناك برامج زمنية من قبل الامانة في الرياض ومختلف المناطق لتطوير المخططات والممنوح فيها فأما من ناحية التقدم برخصة تسوير فمن الواجب على الامانة اعطاءها لك لإثبات احياءك للأرض الممنوحة لأن في حالة عدم احياءك لها بالتسوير والبناء خلال خمس سنوات تسحب تلك المنحة فالواجب التقدم للأمانة بخطاب تظلم ابتدائي يستنفذ مدته في القضية للنظر في مظلمتك من قبل الامانة وفي حالة عدم التجاوب لذلك فمباشرة عليك اللجوء للمحكمة الادارية لرفع قضية ضد الامانة لعدم اعطاءها الرخصة لك ولفوات الوقت والجهد المبذول تجاهك 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
[/align]

----------


## شدا

> أين تقع هذه الأرض ؟؟
> بمعنى فى أى دولة كى أبحث فى قوانين هذه الدولة حتى أجد لكى حل....


 
في بلدي الحبيب
المملكةالعربية السعودية
وفقك الله وسددخطاك وسامحونا على عدم الوضوح.
منطقة الباحة.

----------


## شدا

> [align=justify]
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
> بإطلاعي على قضيتك والمقتبس من سردك للقضية انها واقعة في المملكة العربية السعودية واجابتي على هذه القضية تنحصر على ماهو مطبيق في المملكة 
> القضية جدا سهلة والواضح انك بذلت جهد ووقت في غير محله اي ان هناك دوائر اختصاص لحل هذه المشكلة فما دام بين يديك وثيقة تملك ثابتة على الوجه القطعي الثبوتي لهذه الارض سائلاً الله ان يبارك لك فيها أولاً . فأما من ناحية فتح الشوارع فهناك برامج زمنية من قبل الامانة في الرياض ومختلف المناطق لتطوير المخططات والممنوح فيها فأما من ناحية التقدم برخصة تسوير فمن الواجب على الامانة اعطاءها لك لإثبات احياءك للأرض الممنوحة لأن في حالة عدم احياءك لها بالتسوير والبناء خلال خمس سنوات تسحب تلك المنحة فالواجب التقدم للأمانة بخطاب تظلم ابتدائي يستنفذ مدته في القضية للنظر في مظلمتك من قبل الامانة وفي حالة عدم التجاوب لذلك فمباشرة عليك اللجوء للمحكمة الادارية لرفع قضية ضد الامانة لعدم اعطاءها الرخصة لك ولفوات الوقت والجهد المبذول تجاهك 
> شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
> [/align]


 
أخي الحبيب وفقك الله
هذه ليست منحة لي ولكنها مـُنحت لغيري وأنا اشتريت بملغ وقدره وأ ُفرغت باسمي من كتابة العدل وهذا يدل على صحة المستلزمات الشرعية .
وحين طلبت مباشرة منذما يقرب من ست سنوات من البلدية اعطائي رخصة بناء وتسويروفتح شوارع قالوالمخطط فيه معارضة وبعد أخذ ورد فـُتحت الشوارع لجزء من المخطط وحين وصولهم
عندي توقفو لأنني أناالذي تابعت تسوية وفتح الشسوارع..
وبعض اصحاب القطع أ ُعطي الترخيص بل مجاورين لي صارو ساكنين
وطلبورسم كروكي ولبيت كل ما طلبو إلا أنهم طفشوني ولازالو من جهة إلى أخرىبين الدوائر الحكومية....أرجو تبصيري..وأين المحكمة الإدارية وعنوانها؟ وهل هناك جهة أقوى منها إن رأيتم ذلك وفقكم الله.وسدد خطاكم للحق.((وأرجو _من غير أمر _ قرآءة أول استفسار علـّه يجلي بعض ما غمض والله يجعله في موازين حسناتكم)).

----------


## al360f

مادام انها افرغت بإسمك ولديك صك بذلك

عليك إقامة الدعوة امام المحكمه الإداريه ( ديوان المظالم ) ضد البلديه التي يتعبها هذا المخطط

وإذا اردتي المساعده فلكي ذلك وبكل سرورواتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد

----------

